
Hopscotch Teaches Kids to Code Without That Pesky Command Line - Osiris30
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/hopscotch-teaches-kids-code-without-command-line/
======
brudgers
Reminded of Randy Pausch's Alice:
[http://www.alice.org/index.php](http://www.alice.org/index.php)

~~~
mover
Alice was a big inspiration!

~~~
brudgers
Curious about the differences in approach.

